# '82 Datsun 720 parts



## '82-720 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi there! Just thought I'd introduce myself. My name's Ryan and I just bought a '82 datsun 720 extended cab 4X4. If anyone has spare parts for a Z22 (most importantly a carb and exhaust manifold) I would be interested.


----------



## parttime (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Ryan, you might have some luck at OEM-surplus.com good luck


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

welcome to the site.


----------

